# ahoyador



## ximenad

Hello fellow translators 

The context of this sample sentence is farming and I have severe doubt on how translate this word. If anyone could help me?

Here comes the original sentence:

 (...) y algunos materiales básicos de labranza como palas, *ahoyadores*, etc.

Here my try:
 (...) and some basic farming material such as spades, *drills* etc.

as I could not find a translation, I looked for "ahoyador" in Google images, here is the link:
http://www.trimaquinaria.com/logos/herramientas/ahoyador.png

It is like a punch or drill but in the farming industry...

Thank you guys in advance

xoxo


----------



## Dlyons

ximenad said:


> (...) y algunos materiales básicos de labranza como palas, *ahoyadores*, etc.
> 
> Here my try:
> (...) and some basic farming material such as spades, *drills* etc.
> 
> as I could not find a translation, I looked for "ahoyador" in Google images, here is the link:
> http://www.trimaquinaria.com/logos/herramientas/ahoyador.png




It's a hydraulic/mechanical/motorised hole digger.

http://www.gherardisrl.it/upload/eshop/files/1179843564_DEPLIANT RETRO.pdf

The word "dibble" is used but that seems to be mainly manual.


----------



## ximenad

Wow, thank you very much Dlyons... 

as they do not mention whether it is hydraulic, mechanical or motorised, do you think it makes sense if I only put *hole digger *?

Thanks again 
xoxo


----------



## Dlyons

ximenad said:


> Wow, thank you very much Dlyons...
> 
> as they do not mention whether it is hydraulic, mechanical or motorised, do you think it makes sense if I only put *hole digger *?
> 
> Thanks again
> xoxo



Yes, I think that'd be fine.


----------



## ximenad

Thank you very much


----------



## Ritoha

It's a post hole borer.


----------



## Dlyons

Ritoha said:


> It's a post hole borer.



That's probably the main usage usage all right - but is it used for anything other than posts?


----------



## coolbrowne

I don't know what the target country is but, in the US, one calls it an "auger" or, more specifically "earth auger": 
(Earth) Auger - in general 
Power (Earth) Auger - motorized​Regards


----------



## ximenad

Hey guys 
I do not know which is the target country, but just in case would "earth auger" make sense in Europe?

Thanks a lot for your great help

xoxo


----------



## Ritoha

Not in the U.K. it wouldn't.No, it is not really used for anything except for holes for fence posts ,or maybe to loosen the ground to plant a tree in the garden.No one i know uses them when planting,as once the land has been ploughed they plant the trees orvines using a spade.Mine only get used for drilling holes for the concrete for fence posts.
Regards.


----------



## ximenad

Ok Ritoha, thank you very much


----------

